
Show HN: React Nice Dates - hernansartorio
https://reactnicedates.hernansartorio.com/
======
Raed667
> Import the desired components [...] and the CSS

This is where you lost me. If I import a component i would like very much
their styles to be self contained.

It can handle customization using css-in-js or passing class-names, but having
it leak to my components is just such a turn-off.

------
radihuq
This is awesome, I use Semantic UI a lot and it's annoying how there's no date
and/or time picker component. I'll probably use this for dates but as others
have mentioned please please consider building a time picker as well :):)

~~~
hernansartorio
Thanks! Will do :)

------
kls
I really like the range picker, you should consider adding time into the date
picker. Many times developers have both date and time requirements. Most of
what I do in my domain, requires precise time down to the second due to legal
requirements.

~~~
bg0
Totally agree, if this had time options we would use this in production in a
heart beat. Trying to get off ant design but their date/time picker is pretty
clean.

I will say, this is SUPER clean. Great work Hernán!

~~~
hernansartorio
Thank you!

I might need time-picking it soon so I might add it.

~~~
radihuq
Please add time!

------
darepublic
Good naming method for your library after all the obvious react date names are
taken

~~~
hernansartorio
Thanks, altough I'm not sure now since someone mentioned that they first
thought that it was a dating site for React devs :)

------
quickthrower2
Nice saw it on he ReactJS subreddit and now here. Looks quite nice to use.

------
maps7
One of the most important features of a calendar to me is to be able to
traverse years quickly. Is that possible with your calendar?

~~~
hernansartorio
Not from the calendar (for now at least), but you can change the year with the
input or from a custom UI (if you pass a `month` prop to make it controlled).

------
dairylee
Looks great but sadly not production ready until it has a11y support.

~~~
hernansartorio
Coming soon!

